# Useful stopover app ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just followed up a lead in another post and came across this app:

http://www.campercontact.com/page/campercontactapp

Useful ?

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Looks very useful- especially as time goes by and updates are made. Thanks

EDit: can't see any reference to the paid version on Google Play though


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I downloaded it the other day and it does look good, I found it via the danish stellplaz website.

I like that you can download it then stay offline.

It does allow you to update places as you travel round which is nice. This should help it grow for others.

I am off this evening and will see how it goes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Grizz

Have downloaded and will buy the full version. Cheap at half the price.

There are also 15,065 camping places downloadable as a .csv file, which can easily be transferred to AutoRoute as pushpins.

Excellent - thanks

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Have downloaded and will buy the full version."

Do you have a link to the purchase version? Not apparent on GooglePlay


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> "Have downloaded and will buy the full version."
> 
> Do you have a link to the purchase version? Not apparent on GooglePlay


Ah- you have to install the freebie first! Got it now


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Download the freebie. Wait for it to download 6009 photographs, then it will give you the option to buy the full version.

£4.71, and it is now downloading an offline map (which presumably works with GPS) and is also checking for updates.

There's a little orange panel at the bottom of the home screen so you can chack for updates whenever you are on WiFi.

(Incidentally - it says it will do the updates ONLY when you are on WiFi - which is good news when you are abroad.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks go to boringfrog. It was his link to a campsite in the St Malo overnight parking thread that brought up this app.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Frog :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Note to the "helpers". This thread would be as useful in the "useful apps" under "smart phone" don't you think? I'm loathe to suggest moving it but could a duplicate be put there?

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea Dick, but it might be even better in the Guides.

Then it wouldn't get buried in the morass and would be easy to find . . . for them as bothers to look! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Frog :wink:


I never spotted it myself......but thanks for the thanks :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've used their POI's before so I thought i'd give it a go.

Just loaded full version onto my ipod and not working too well.

Map keeps freezing or at best painfully slow in offline mode.

Does anyone know how to get the cords of an entry?.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Played around with it in off line mode last night. Map was running smoothly in Android. Co-ords are shown in the listing Pete.

Dick


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've paid for the full version

Works well just a shame the reviews don't show up (will only show up if written in your language)

But a good app


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dick.

Must just be the ipod version then, i'll delete and reload it to see if that helps when I get more time.

Found the coords under the 'contact' option. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

another satisfied customer here.

the off line maps are 120mb but no worries as you can use it off line. it then updates whenever you are in wifi mode and choose update.
Good ap and will get better if everyone adds and shares decent photos. I saw a couple which were just a line of bonnets of vans and could have been anywere. :roll: 

dont look at the free version and think its near complete cos it isnt. The number of extra pois that you get for the paid version is huge.

Phill


----------

